# RR: 80. Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"



## Trout

*1.	Hotter, Bernard (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1950)










2.	Lieberson, Smith (cond.), Orchestra of Emmanuel Music	(2002)










3.	Fischer-Dieskau, Richter (cond.), Münchener Bach-Orchester	(1970)










4.	Mertens, Kuijken (cond.), La Petite Bande	(1993)










5.	Goerne, Norrington (cond.), Camerata Academica Salzburg	(1999)










6.	Quasthoff, Kussmaul (cond.), Berliner Barock Solisten	(2004)










7.	Kooy, Herreweghe (cond.), La Chapelle Royale	(1991)










8.	Van Egmond, Brüggen (cond.), Baroque Orchestra	(1977)










9.	Fischer-Dieskau, Ristenpart (cond.), Kammerorchester Karl Ristenpart	(1951)










10.	Baker, Menuhin (cond.), Bath Festival Orchestra	(1966)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Hotter, Bernard (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1950)
2.	Lieberson, Smith (cond.), Orchestra of Emmanuel Music	(2002)
3.	Fischer-Dieskau, Richter (cond.), Münchener Bach-Orchester	(1970)
4.	Mertens, Kuijken (cond.), La Petite Bande	(1993)
5.	Goerne, Norrington (cond.), Camerata Academica Salzburg	(1999)
6.	Quasthoff, Kussmaul (cond.), Berliner Barock Solisten	(2004)
7.	Kooy, Herreweghe (cond.), La Chapelle Royale	(1991)
8.	Van Egmond, Brüggen (cond.), Baroque Orchestra	(1977)
9.	Fischer-Dieskau, Ristenpart (cond.), Kammerorchester Karl Ristenpart	(1951)
10.	Baker, Menuhin (cond.), Bath Festival Orchestra	(1966)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------



## antoniolopes

Sorry, can't understand. Only Goerne and Kooy would be on my list of this.


----------



## Trout

Hi antoniolopes,

This isn't my personal list, rather a list I gathered from reading forums and doing other internet research as to what people like (I elaborate a little more here). Excepting the first few on the lists, it's rare that there is a really strong consensus about any listed performance, meaning I expect these lists to agree completely with absolutely no one. I hope that clarifies things.

With that in mind, are you suggesting that you don't like the other 8 performances on the list? I personally love the Hotter recording, as old-fashioned as it might seem. I guess I'm just one of those guys who can take my Bach on the heavy side. I've heard a few others on the list, but in this instance, I agree with the "consensus" choice.


----------

